# 2014 Quilt BOMs



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I've been trying to collect a list of the new BOMs that will be starting in the next month. On New Year's Day, there are two one day mysteries that I know of. I may try to do the one at Planet Patchwork.
http://www.planetpatchwork.com/Case136/Case136Part1.htm

http://quilting.about.com/od/Mystery-Quilts/ss/2014-New-Years-Day-Mystery-Quilt-Pattern.htm

Here are some of the block of the month series that are coming up. 

http://thequiltingqueenonline.blogspot.com/2013/12/mystery-seasonal-sampler-quilt-along.html Look under her recipe section. She has an easy recipe for bacon wrapped stuffed jalapenos. Nice for snacks while watching bowl games.

http://www.freequiltpatterns.info/globetrotting-2014-mystery-bom-by-pat-sloan.htm

http://www.mysteryquiltdash.com/

http://www.lynbrown.com/new-2014-block-of-the-week-do-you-see/

http://www.minneapolismqg.com/2013/12/2014-mystery-quilt-along-intro-and.html

Sentimental Stitches and Dear Jane are going to jointly conduct an applique series titled the Benjamin Briggs Quilt. Scroll down the page to see a picture and the fabric requirements.
http://sentimentalstitches.net/2013...ouse-quilt-finishing-instructions-whats-next/

Does anybody know of any others?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Some of these projects are WEEKLY BOM's! But I am tempted. Maybe if I hadn't signed up for BOM's at 2 quilt shops already, and wasn't participating in a Prairie Women Journey.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll be interested to see how advanced Lyn Brown's applique patterns are. I like the idea of working on a Christmas quilt early in the year.

Speaking of Christmas quilts, Erin Russek has put all the links together on one page for her Jingle blocks. She might take the free blocks down at some point and put them in her shop to sell. If you're interested, you might download them and save them on your computer.
http://erinrussek.typepad.com/one-p...all-the-jingle-blocks-in-one-easy-place-.html


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Ooh, I really like that pattern. I'll definitely have save this one. 

I'm getting so many ideas now! If only I could piece faster!!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Quilting Haven is having a monthly BOM starting in January. We will be doing Debbie Mumms "Christmas Blessings, and some over-achievers have already started (not me!). http://www.debbiemumm.com/Projects/QuiltBlocks/2008/ 
And in addition, the coordinator will be posting two additional blocks each month for those who want to do something different. If you are not familiar with Quilting Haven, it is becoming my favourite quilting forum: 
http://www.quiltinghaven.com/sewing-but-not-swapping/2014-block-of-the-month/


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the links! I will have to check them out.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

More bom's for 2014!

http://cburdy.wordpress.com/

http://thequiltedsnail.com/bom2013-14.html

http://www.washingtonstarsquiltguild.com/bom/

http://gardenpathquilts.com/blog/?page_id=531

[URL="http://loreen.typepad.com/photos/2014_paper_piecing_bom/index.html"]http://loreen.typepad.com/photos/2014_paper_piecing_bom/index.html[/URL]

http://quietplay.blogspot.com/p/sew-kitschy-paper-piecing-bom.html

This one looks verrrry interesting. Here's the first page about the series and the page with the first block.
http://quiltdoodledesigns.blogspot.com/2013/12/bom-2014.html

http://quiltdoodledesigns.blogspot.com/


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

This is a good links page to save. I think she has every new one listed that I've seen plus some that I had not.

http://sentimentalstitches.net/free...gns/block-of-the-month-quilts-around-the-web/


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Here's a mystery BOM Pat Sloan is doing. 

http://www.freequiltpatterns.info/2014-mystery-bom-materials-list.htm

If you join her FB group (you don't have to! to do this BOM) there are links to Aurifil's BOM also, of which she is the host. The mystery does have a Flickr page for pics also.

I have the first (center) large block done...


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Uh-oh, guess what I found. Two one day mysteries coming up for Super Bowl Sunday! Whoo-whoo! I think I'm going to copy the instructions off for the one at Quiltbug. The Homespun Hearth mystery looks like it's going to be a fairly easy one judging by the fabrics needed and cutting instructions. If all goes well this week, I'm going to give that one a try.

http://quiltbug.com/free/appian-way.htm

http://www.homespunhearth.com/Superbowl-Agatha-17.asp


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm doing the one at Homespunhearth. Have already cut out the fabric in preparation. If I can remember, I'll save the pattern steps from the Quilting Bug one to made at another time. 

Another weekly one is starting on the Quilting Board January 31st. I'll post the URL when it begins. I'll definitely do that one as the leader (Judy) always does such a great job.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, hmm. It looks like Homestead Hearth is getting a late start this morning on their mystery. I know what that's like! :boring: I wonder if it was a typo and it will actually be 9:00 central when the second clue gets posted. I'll be leaving in a few minutes but will check again when I get back home.

If anybody is interested in this or the quiltbug mystery, be sure to either save all the steps onto your computer or copy them off. They'll probably be removed after today.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Turns out it is 9 Mountain time, except that was just a heads-up so it didn't actually start until 9:30 (10:30 Central). Church let out early because it was beginning to ice up, so I'm just starting on the first step. The second is due to go live in 25 minutes. So I didn't get too far behind.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I see the second clue that was posted this morning but not the 3rd one. Maybe it will be up in a few minutes. The time that shows up for my posts is wrong by a couple of hours usually. As I type this, it's 1:16pm Central time.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Okay, found it. Had to go all the way back to the original page. Here's the link.

http://www.homespunhearth.com/Superbowl-Agatha-17.asp

The Quiltbug quilt looks nice. I'm going to save both mysteries on my computer.
http://quiltbug.com/free/appian-way.htm


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

As I was waiting for the installments on the mystery quilts, I began browsing quilt videos on YouTube. Bonanza! There are several BOM's that look pretty interesting.

Quilt Addicts Anonymous [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4TqNtT2Xnk"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4TqNtT2Xnk[/ame]

Fat Quarter Shop - they're doing a video of each block of the month. There is a link under the video that will give you the printable pattern. 
January [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCZ4r50mRuU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCZ4r50mRuU[/ame]

February [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oMzgH-FKkI&feature=c4-overview&list=UU545XVmRhNmi3UBJ7R---9g"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oMzgH-FKkI&feature=c4-overview&list=UU545XVmRhNmi3UBJ7R---9g[/ame]

Peace by Piece Mystery Quilt 2014 - If she said when the next step would be posted I didn't hear her. Maybe around the first week of February?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCbfeKqiwEU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCbfeKqiwEU[/ame]


----------

